# Metamorpha:Allmosphere Released With Intro Pricing



## Paul SAS (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey There,

so we're back and I am proud to announce the first installment in our Metamorpha series: Allmosphere!

Metamorpha is basically a series of small sample libraries, either created from original recordings of a bigger library, which are then turned into something totally new and different or with absolutely unique content like a sampled Mini Harp, Glockenspiel, Zither etc. The main goal of Metamorpha is simple: Play and let the instruments inspire you! That's it.

Metamorpha was born from our upcoming library Broken Bells which will also be released very soon in collaboration with Erick McNerney (Coding and UI has been finished already for it  ). The original recordings were bell sounds, either bowed or simple hits. I then warped the sounds, manipulated them heavily to create totally unique and helpful atmospheric instruments from that, I even created String and Brass like sounds from that. But don't let this fool you, this is not where it stops. Listen to the first demo I wrote and you can see how you can use the Presets and the raw sounds to create full tracks only by taking advantage of the lib. Only some further Sounddesign inside my DAW has been done...BUT, I'll render out these instruments and include them in the final product, so those who want can download them as well 

Also, since this has been created out of Broken Bells will I offer a Bundle to buy both of them at a reduced price and therefore will they be released at the same time.

Metamorpha:Allmosphere is now available for $11.99 (instead of $19.99) or together with Broken Bells in a discounted pack for $17.99 (instead of 29.99)









Metamorpha - Allmosphere


Beautiful warped Pads, Textures, Keys and more




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com





All the Best 

Paul


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 21, 2019)

Love the demo track, but please check your HTML, which looks slightly broken. Where can we get more info about the products?


----------



## Paul SAS (Oct 21, 2019)

mickeyl said:


> Love the demo track, but please check your HTML, which looks slightly broken. Where can we get more info about the products?


Hey,

for info regarding Metamorpha:Allmosphere simply watch this thread since I will post all important things here like more demos, playthroughs and of course a release announcement once it is ready. For our other products simply look through our page.





__





Products


PRODUCTS




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com





By broken HTML you mean the soundcloud window, right?

Best,

Paul


----------



## mickeyl (Oct 21, 2019)

Paul SAS said:


> By broken HTML you mean the soundcloud window, right?



yeah.


----------



## Paul SAS (Oct 21, 2019)

mickeyl said:


> yeah.


I fixed that as I was reading your reply, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey friends, Metamorpha is finally ready (but not released yet) and I've put together a short (well, it's actually not) Playthrough some of the included presets from all categories and even some multis I've created. I'll definitely post a video to showcase the raw sounds within the next days. Hope you enjoy it, I definitely had a lot of fun making these for you 

​


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 9, 2019)

Here are the promised Playthroughs for a selection of the raw instruments so you get an impression of how they sound in pure form 



​


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 9, 2019)

> small sample libraries


 BIG sounds for that  . Really looking forward to it, at least something new and a whole series (so it looks) of new things to come.

And I really wonder how big the BIG Broken Bells will be when you call this "small"


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 10, 2019)

As always thanks for your support and as stated in the initial post are there more small instruments to come in this series, but for now I'd say that Allmosphere will be one if not the biggest.

And yes, Broken Bells does not really contain that much more samples or anything but it's definitely more deeply sampled and carries a bigger variety of instruments. But since Broken Bells is more aimed at that imperfect rusty hit and bowed bell sounds is it really hard to compare those two. Stay tuned, I'll upload info for that soon 

Best,

Paul


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey There, release should be tomorrow or thursday this week. I've added a couple more demos, here's the newest one. Hope you like it


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's another one


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Paul and congratulations on more fine SAS releases! I've skimmed through the playthrough for "Metamorpha: Allmosphere" and was surprised by its diversity and color options. I particularly like the wide string and brass pads as well as the shimmering atmospheres, but the dystopian part of the library sounds equally intriguing as well as the concept of "Rusty Bells". I'll surely purchase both libraries in due time. Also, I hope that the work on Resona 2.0 is going well.


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 14, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> Hi Paul and congratulations on more fine SAS releases! I've skimmed through the playthrough for "Metamorpha: Allmosphere" and was surprised by its diversity and color options. I particularly like the wide string and brass pads as well as the shimmering atmospheres, but the dystopian part of the library sounds equally intriguing as well as the concept of "Rusty Bells". I'll surely purchase both libraries in due time. Also, I hope that the work on Resona 2.0 is going well.


Hey Tomislav,

Love to hear that you're liking the tone of Metamorpha. I actually spent quite a while curating these sounds even if it is quite a small library, but I expanded it while working on it. I think some people might wonder why I am selling it that low since it carries a whole variety of sounds, but I stay to my priciples and the Metamorpha series is a series of small libraries so I won't be raising the price. And thanks again for your interest in both of the libraries.

Regarding Resona V2: I actually have done most of the Part and remastered old instruments or totally gave them away and created a whole bunch of new content. I honestly didn't feel the inspiration for a long time, but I think it will happen in the near future, hopefully til the end of the year. I really try to hold up to my promises 

All the Best,

Paul


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 14, 2019)

Paul SAS said:


> Hey Tomislav,
> 
> Love to hear that you're liking the tone of Metamorpha. I actually spent quite a while curating these sounds even if it is quite a small library, but I expanded it while working on it. I think some people might wonder why I am selling it that low since it carries a whole variety of sounds, but I stay to my priciples and the Metamorpha series is a series of small libraries so I won't be raising the price. And thanks again for your interest in both of the libraries.



From your overview videos, Metamorpha: Allmosphere certainly seems like a diverse and full-featured toolkit, but I'm happy to hear that there will be other titles in the series. Really looking forward to it as well as to Resona 2.0!


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 14, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> From your overview videos, Metamorpha: Allmosphere certainly seems like a diverse and full-featured toolkit, but I'm happy to hear that there will be other titles in the series. Really looking forward to it as well as to Resona 2.0!


Thanks a lot, great to hear that


----------



## Ben H (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi,

1. Front page link to Allmosphere is wrong, it links to Talua instead
2. Front page info is Talua info, not Allmosphere, despite having the Allmosphere graphic


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 14, 2019)

Ben: I think thats simply because it is not realeased yet


----------



## Ben H (Nov 14, 2019)

Oh. I thought maybe they had intended the changeover but forgotten they hadn't finshed it.

Maybe l shouldn't have paid for and DL it then... oops.


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 14, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Oh. I though maybe they had intended the changeover but forgotten they hadn't fin8shed it.
> 
> Maybe l shouldn't have paid for and DL it then... oops.


Hey there,

thanks for buying it and your effort of doing this. But to be honest, this is not the most recent version. It was the beta for the testers and composers you downloaded so hit me up tomorrow or so so I can send you the finished version. It's actually only patches, that have been tweaked a little and some new presets, so I'll only send you these. This wasn't intended to be so but I have not thought of some clever folks like you hehe, never happened with my previous releases 

Best,

Paul


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 14, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Ben: I think thats simply because it is not realeased yet


It will be released today


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 15, 2019)

Metamorpha is now live with an Intro Pricing of $11.99 instead of $19.99. If you buy it together with Broken Bells you can even save more and get the second product additional 50% off.

Hope you enjoy the products, we definitely had an awesome time making these for you. I personally am very proud of this one since I really put a lot of effort and passion into it and edited each sample precisely. Hope you guys don't mind that the library got much bigger than initially thought 









Metamorpha - Allmosphere


Beautiful warped Pads, Textures, Keys and more




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com


----------



## freecham (Nov 15, 2019)

Great sounds with à lot caracter !


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 15, 2019)

freecham said:


> Great sounds with à lot caracter !


Thanks a lot, love to hear that


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 18, 2019)

Now also available on kontakthub.com
Also, our BF sale has started both on our site and Kontakthub.com. Save 50% off single products and up to 70% off bundles






__





Deals


See our current deals




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 18, 2019)

Bought! Lovely instrument. Looking forward to using it in a track.


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 19, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> Bought! Lovely instrument. Looking forward to using it in a track.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 19, 2019)

Broken Bells was a love on first encounter maybe because I am really into all this mediation/tibetian whatever bells kind of sounds. And these are really sounding natural, full of live and charakter. What maybe should been mentioned (at least it was not obvious to me): the included snapshots are not for the whole library but instrument specific.

Allmosphere took a little more time to get into it (and I really recommend to take that time) maybe because it just had grown out of the idea of a "small" library into something much bigger then planned. So you might look on it as a "small" easy to use pad/texture library with lots of experimental stuff in the presets as big, big bonus. I recommend for example the "rusty guitars" so full of charakter and of course the added multis.

One small critic (that had already been "healed" in the actual sale  ): this "bundle" has not really much in common, so if you are into the Broken Bells you might be better with the bundle combining the Broken Bells with Talua and if you are more into the pad/ambient/textural stuff you maybe better go with some bundles including Mountains/Autumn choirs etc.. Of course I believe what Paul told me but still its hard for me to imagine that these two really coming from the same samples, sound design magic really


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 20, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Broken Bells was a love on first encounter maybe because I am really into all this mediation/tibetian whatever bells kind of sounds. And these are really sounding natural, full of live and charakter. What maybe should been mentioned (at least it was not obvious to me): the included snapshots are not for the whole library but instrument specific.
> 
> Allmosphere took a little more time to get into it (and I really recommend to take that time) maybe because it just had grown out of the idea of a "small" library into something much bigger then planned. So you might look on it as a "small" easy to use pad/texture library with lots of experimental stuff in the presets as big, big bonus. I recommend for example the "rusty guitars" so full of charakter and of course the added multis.
> 
> One small critic (that had already been "healed" in the actual sale  ): this "bundle" has not really much in common, so if you are into the Broken Bells you might be better with the bundle combining the Broken Bells with Talua and if you are more into the pad/ambient/textural stuff you maybe better go with some bundles including Mountains/Autumn choirs etc.. Of course I believe what Paul told me but still its hard for me to imagine that these two really coming from the same samples, sound design magic really


Thanks a lot for your honest insight as a customer!

Regarding Metamorpha and Broken Bells:
I really get your point that it can for a couple of patches be hard to believe that they're coming from the source material of Broken Bells. But to be honest, for some instruments like the strings, perk etc. I used between 4 up to 7 stages of sounddesign, so creating a instrument, mapping it into Kontakt, designing further inside and outside of Kontakt and so on until I had the sound I visioned. That might be the reason why some instruments don't have a really obvious connection to Broken Bells. But their core has and therefore the bundle is still somehow legit I think. Hope that helps everyone, who is a bit confused by the difference of the both releases


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 20, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> One small critic (that had already been "healed" in the actual sale  ): this "bundle" has not really much in common, so if you are into the Broken Bells you might be better with the bundle combining the Broken Bells with Talua and if you are more into the pad/ambient/textural stuff you maybe better go with some bundles including Mountains/Autumn choirs etc.. Of course I believe what Paul told me but still its hard for me to imagine that these two really coming from the same samples, sound design magic really


I will echo Paul here, a very fair critique regarding the two libraries.
Paul and I were going back and forth on whether or not to include them as an optional bundled purchase.
But even with Broken Bells, beyond the raw sound sources, we tried to get a lot out of the bell sounds. So I think both libraries have a lot of versatility (though Metamorpha has the edge in that department thanks to Paul).
I think ultimately the decision was made to have a possible bundle because they both had the same source samples.

A side note, Paul has a variety of bundles available on his site, which I think may have Broken Bells with Talua together .


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 20, 2019)

> But even with Broken Bells, beyond the raw sound sources, we tried to get a lot out of the bell sounds



Absolutely Eric  , I just love what you have made out of the Bells. It is nearly impossible to get in the computer in an virtual instrument the character of these meditation bell stuff playing in real (I mean you hit that bowl one time and it goes all threw your body and mind for seconds to minutes) but you really come close and add that live and character to it that makes you (nearly...) forget its not the "real" stuff  . So at least you get the imagination of the real stuff in the virtual world  . Really big, big thanks to both of you for this !


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 20, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Absolutely Eric  , I just love what you have made out of the Bells. It is nearly impossible to get in the computer in an virtual instrument the character of these meditation bell stuff playing in real (I mean you hit that bowl one time and it goes all threw your body and mind for seconds to minutes) but you really come close and add that live and character to it that makes you (nearly...) forget its not the "real" stuff  . So at least you get the imagination of the real stuff in the virtual world  . Really big, big thanks to both of you for this !


Wow, thank you so much for the praise! It means a lot to hear someone having such a good experience with our libraries


----------



## Paul SAS (Nov 24, 2019)

Just quick heads up that both Broken Bells and Metamorpha:Allmoshere are available through our good friends over at triplespiralaudio.com since they're both a collaboration with Erick McNerney 





__





Beautiful Void Audio/Sound Aesthetics Sampling – Metamorpha for Kontakt | Triple Spiral Audio







www.triplespiralaudio.com


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 10, 2019)

I just wanted to say that I've purchased "Metamorpha" this BF through Kontakt Hub and I'm really enjoying the library! As an owner of all SAS products released so far with the exception of the "Broken Bells", I'm well aware that pads and sound design elements were always the centerpieces of the SAS portfolio. But I think that Paul really outdid himself in this department with "Metamorpha". The pads and strings are simply gorgeous and the Blade Runner style brass patches are the icing on the cake. Wonderful work, as always!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 10, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> Paul really outdid himself



I think I actually said the same exact thing to Paul. I couldn't believe what he did to those bell samples.


----------



## Paul SAS (Dec 10, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> I just wanted to say that I've purchased "Metamorpha" this BF through Kontakt Hub and I'm really enjoying the library! As an owner of all SAS products released so far with the exception of the "Broken Bells", I'm well aware that pads and sound design elements were always the centerpieces of the SAS portfolio. But I think that Paul really outdid himself in this department with "Metamorpha". The pads and strings are simply gorgeous and the Blade Runner style brass patches are the icing on the cake. Wonderful work, as always!


Thanks a lot for this comment. Really appreciate this as I've put a lot into those instruments. Glad that You're enjoying them


----------



## Paul SAS (Dec 15, 2019)

Quick heads up that there's only a few hours left to get Metamorpha at 40% off Intro Price 









Metamorpha - Allmosphere


Beautiful warped Pads, Textures, Keys and more




www.sound-aesthetics-sampling.com


----------



## Paul SAS (Mar 20, 2020)

Maximilian Maier was kind enough to provide a cool new demo, exclusively made with Metamorpha:Allmosphere, which is also on sale til April 1st as you might have seen in the Deals forum


----------



## Maiestic9 (Mar 21, 2020)

Just picked up Allmosphere. Sooo Good. Keep up the great work !


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 21, 2020)

I just purchased your whole Portal bundle...just LOVELY sounds! I'm going to make some beautiful music with your wonderful samples...Thanks!!!!


----------



## Paul SAS (Mar 22, 2020)

Maiestic9 said:


> Just picked up Allmosphere. Sooo Good. Keep up the great work !


Thanks a lot for the kind words. There is actually another installment in the Metamorpha series in the works if I might tease that


----------



## Paul SAS (Mar 22, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> I just purchased your whole Portal bundle...just LOVELY sounds! I'm going to make some beautiful music with your wonderful samples...Thanks!!!!


I have to thank you for the nice words and I am glad that you like them. Drop me a message if you need any help with one of them


----------



## Paul SAS (Mar 30, 2020)

Just a quick heads up that the promotional pricing on this and all other products will end in less than 24 hours


----------

